# Tommy at DKC



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

Is that your dog?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Almanac said:


> Is that your dog?


Yes, he is mine.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

It's Tommy! and he's all grown up Laura! Wow~~ Little Zipper nose boy is ALL grown up. He's beautiful!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It's great to see a dog that looks HAPPY doing what they're doing. I always notice that a lot of show dogs look very indifferent to what's going on, but Tommy had a smile on his face the whole time. =)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> It's great to see a dog that looks HAPPY doing what they're doing. I always notice that a lot of show dogs look very indifferent to what's going on, but Tommy had a smile on his face the whole time. =)


 
Thank you, that means a lot to me. And it's how I met Gini - she saw me showing in Grand Rapids and called me because she wanted me to show her dog because mine were "having so much fun and smiling."

I'll say, though, that more often than not, the dogs that you see in the ring all love what they are doing and have a good time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

He looks GREAT!!! How did he do? Any points? Sure hope so for you. 

I didn't get down there this year, I had no plans this weekend and kept it that way. Needed that weekend, but I do like to go to DKC and shop too.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> He looks GREAT!!! How did he do? Any points? Sure hope so for you.
> 
> I didn't get down there this year, I had no plans this weekend and kept it that way. Needed that weekend, but I do like to go to DKC and shop too.


Thanks. He was Reserve on Saturday, and Winners on Sunday for one point. Entries at DKC are WAY down, it used to always be a big major. 
It is majors in TN this weekend, :crossfing he'll come home finished.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Very handsome! Fingers crossed for your Tommy this weekend!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Good luck this weekend!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you too. 

:crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> Good luck this weekend!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you too.
> 
> :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats on WD yesterday.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sally's Mom said:


> Congrats on WD yesterday.


Thank you, M'am!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tommy sure knows how to strut his stuff. Handsome boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

He just looks wonderful and happy. Good luck next weekend and Congrats on yesterday!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Gorgeous boy you have there.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Yes, he is mine.


And what a great doggy you have Laura.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Laura--a win at Cobo is always nice! Good luck in Tenn!


----------

